# Lenovo Explorer - Windows Mixed Reality: Unboxing, Setup und erste Eindrücke



## X-CosmicBlue (17. November 2017)

*Lenovo Explorer - Windows Mixed Reality: Unboxing, Setup und erste Eindrücke*

_*Inhalt:*_

1. Prolog
2. Unboxing
3. Installation
4. Erste Eindrücke
5. Update



_*1. Prolog*_

Eigentlich bereits für den 15.11.2017 angekündigt, war es dann am Morgen des folgenden Tages soweit: Mixed Reality für SteamVR wurde über Steam veröffentlicht.
Damit sollen die neuen Microsoft Mixed Reality VR-Brillen auch mit Steam-Spielen funktionieren.
Allein auf Grund der Ankündigung hatte ich mir bereits am Samstag zuvor eine der Brillen besorgt, genauer die Lenovo Explorer.

Prinzipiell sind sich die WMR-Brillen alle recht ähnlich, setzen die einzelnen Hersteller doch nur das Konzept Microsofts um.
Doch es gibt Ausnahmen: Samsung etwa möchte  höher auflösende Displays verbauen.

Warum also die Lenovo?
Kurze Geschichte:
Als Brillenträger (zwar kurzsichtig, aber links/rechts stark unterschiedlich, mit "Hornhautverkrümmung" (Astigmatismus/Stabsichtigkeit)) hatte ich dann doch einige Bedenken bzw Fragen, die ich gerne geklärt hätte, bevor ich mir eine VR-Brille kaufe.
Entsprechende wurden in den bisher erschienenen Berichten aber nur ungenügend oder gar nicht beantwortet und die Hersteller machen nur recht schwammige Aussagen. Also wollte ich das in einem persönlichen Gespräch im Einzelhandel klären.

Das "ich bin doch nicht blöd" Doppel-M wirbt auf seiner Homepage zu dem Thema mit einer "VR-Welt", aber nicht für jeden Standort. Als Elmshorner habe ich zwar eine Niederlassung vor Ort, aber eben ohne VR-Welt, bzw nur für die Sony Playstation VR-Brille.
Also ab in die Bahn und 20 Minuten nach Hamburg. Erste Wahl ist für mich immer das Geschäft direkt am Hauptbahnhof mit dem Planetennamen -Jupiter oder so - da die dort auch Hersteller-Ausstellungsflächen haben und generell meiner Meinung nach sehr gut aufgestellt sind.
Tatsächlich gibt es hier auch eine "VR-Welt": zwei durch Banden begrenzte, etwa 6 qm große Bereiche, wo man die Occulus Rift ausprobieren kann.

Oder zumindest könnte. Der hoffentlich freundliche Occulus-Mitarbeiter spielt nämlich selbst lieber virtuell Fußball als die Kundenfragen zu beantworten. Sieht zwar nett aus, hilft mir aber nicht weiter. 
Beim Microsoft-Stand selbst liegen zwei Exemplare in der Vitrine: die von Acer und die von Lenovo.
Die von Acer ist mit dem blau zwar ganz schick, aber gegenüber der Lenovo wirkt sie eckig, kantig, klobig. Darum die Lenovo.
Die Geschichte ist hier eigentlich nicht zu Ende, aber sagen wir mal so: Wenn man schon mal vor Ort ist, die Preise sich gegenüber einer Internetbestellung nicht unterscheiden und die Auswahl sonst auch im Internet noch recht begrenzt ist (als Alternative gibt es zur Zeit nur noch Versionen von Dell, Medion, HP), dann greift man halt zum oder am Besten direkt vor die Nase.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da lag der Karton nun als und wartet nur auf die Steam-Kompatibilität. Denn ohne diese ist die Auswahl an Apps, Anwendungen und Spielen doch noch recht eingeschränkt. Und wäre die Kompatibilität nicht gegeben (worden), hätte ich den Karton samt Inhalt zurück geben wollen. Und das geht nur ungeöffnet (siehe entsprechendes Bild weiter unten).
Nun konnte also gestern das Unboxing beginnen.

_*2. Unboxing

*__Man möge mir die miese Fotoqualität verzeihen. Die Bilder wurden mit einem Smartphone gemacht, wo Treiber und wichtige Algorithmen gelöscht werden, wenn man es mit einem Custom-ROM flasht. Ich wollte aber auch nicht länger bei Android 5.1. bleiben und bin froh jetzt immerhin 7.1 nutzen zu können..._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein erster Interessanter Hinweis auf der Rückseite: ein FOV von 110° 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beansprucht sonst nur Dell für seine Brille, die anderen sollten alle bei 95° liegen, zumindest bei den Mixed Reality Brillen und das ist auch einer der größten Kritikpunkte gegenüber HTC Vive und Occulus Rift.
_Ich habe noch keinen blassen Schimmer, wie ich das nachmessen könnte. Vielleicht hat da jemand eine Idee_?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Siegel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwo verständlich, zumindest wenn es um einen Hygiene-Standpunkt geht. Man setzt sich ja auch ungern die Brille eines anderen auf oder nutzt dessen In-Ear-Kopfhörer....wobei bei Teenagern das Teilen des Kopfhörers ja immer noch hipp sein soll... 
Umso unverständlicher, das es keine Möglichkeiten gibt, die Brillen alle Hersteller mal Probe zu tragen. Denn die Größe kann durchaus ein Problem werden, doch dazu später mehr.
Für mich gilt: Herausforderung angenommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man bekommt die Siegel und Klebepads auch  vorsichtig auf ohne sie zu zerstören 

Beim Versuch das Aufplappens entpuppt sich der Karton mehr als Koffer...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...der gut gepolstert sein Inhalt preisgibt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Bedienungsanleitung. Mehr muss man wohl nicht wissen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Ecke noch ein kleiner Karton



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der komplette Inhalt ausgebreitet 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und geöffnet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der linke Motion Controller 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Brillenträger hab ich davon zwar schon ein paar, trotzdem eine nette Idee



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scheinbar muss man doch etwas mehr wissen. Ganze 10 Seiten ist das Kapitel in Deutsch "dick", benötigt habe ich es an nur einer Stelle



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Weiter geht es mit der Installation.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (17. November 2017)

*AW: Lenovo Explorer - Windows Mixed Reality: Unboxing, Setup und erste Eindrücke*

_*3. Die Installation*_

Auch hier eine kleine Vorgeschichte:
Warum greif ich zu WMR und nicht zu Rift oder Vive?
Das Stichwort lautet Inside-Out-Tracking: Da man keine "Satelliten" a la Lighthouse im Raum verteilen oder an die Wände bohren und anschließend noch verkabeln muss und auch am, auf, unterm oder vorm Monitor kein Tracking-Device rumsteht, ist dies wohl der größte Vorteil der von Microsoft konzipierten Geräte.
Ich möchte das halt auch einfach mal mit zu Freunden nehmen können...

Erste Auffälligkeit bei den Batterien in den Controllern



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die jeweils 2 AA-Batterien kommen bei mit dem Plus-Pol nach unten in das Fach. Nur 1,5 V statt den erwarteten 3 Volt, dafür aber doppelte Stromstärke bzw Lebensdauer? Letzteres wäre wünschenswert, wobei ich auch schon die Nutzung von Akkus eingeplant habe. Aber ob 1,2 V dann noch reichen?

Aah, es leuchtet, wie unheimliche Augen in der Dunkelheit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach nur noch das Heatset an den PC anschließen und...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die 2 GB waren so schnell heruntergeladen und installiert, dass ich bezweifel, dass es wirklich 2 GB waren.
Und dann das



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heise, c't, Golem - ich weiß nicht mehr wo, aber ich hatte bereits lesen, das man selbst den nötigen Bluetooth-Empfänger bereitstellen muss.
Auch für mich völlig unverständlich, warum man den nicht mit ins Headset integriert, die USB3-Verbindung sollte sie zusätzlichen Daten locker schaffen.
Zumal die auch nicht die Welt kosten, ich hatte hier vorgewarnt auch schon einen für 10€ dazu gekauft.

An dieser Stelle dauerte es tatsächlich etwas länger,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wobei aus dem Internet nur ein paar Dutzend Megabyte gezogen wurden und ich nicht ausschließen möchte, das dies auch der Stream nebenbei gewesen sein könnte... 
_Tatsächlich muss an dieser Stelle etwas schief gelaufen sein, dazu später mehr

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein wirklich interessanter Punkt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Keine Sorge: Wenn man sich fürs Sitzen entscheidet, kann man die Grenzen später immer noch abstecken und sich frei im Raum bewegen
Ich entscheide mich erstmal fürs Sitzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bisher hab ich mich um Spracheingabe unter Windows gedrückt,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber hierfür probier ich das mal aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Prinzipiell sollte es das gewesen sein

Weiter unter Steam



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Ich liebe Monitore mit Pivot-Funktion _




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na dann: das probier ich sofort aus unter 4. Erste Eindrücke


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (17. November 2017)

*AW: Lenovo Explorer - Windows Mixed Reality: Unboxing, Setup und erste Eindrücke*

*4. Erste Eindrücke*

Tja, wo fange ich da an?
Ganz so einfach wie gedacht war das dann wohl doch nicht.  Denn alles, was ich am Anfang sah, war ein kleiner weißer Punkt und die virtuellen Motion Controller, die zugegebenermaßen schon recht schick aussehen.
Ein Detail das mir gleich auffiel und auch gut gefällt: In der Virtualität sieht man auf der Rückseite der Controller den Ladestand der Batterien. Dafür ein  

Bei der Fehlersuche stieß ich darauf, dass der Store gerne App-Updates durchführen wollte und mit dabei war eine App namens "Lenovo Explorer", die allerdings nicht heruntergeladen oder aktualisiert wurde. Obendrein hängte sich der Store immer nach kurzer Zeit auf.
Ich habe an dieser Stelle einige Stunden zugebracht (da hätte ich auf die "Lighthouse"s für die Vive an die Wand bringen können), Recherche im Internet, Windows zurücksetzen...half alles nichts. Bis ich dann mal den Windows-Nutzer wechselte:
Statt des lokalen Admin-Kontos griff ich auf einen Account mit Microsoft-Konto-Anbindung zurück - et voila, mit einmal lief alles Problem los.

Das Setup der Brille wurde durch folgendes ergänzt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Inzwischen konnte ich schon auf erste  3D-Inhalte zurückgreifen (zum Beispiel die App "Hello Mars" aus dem Windows Store), aber Steam zickt immer noch rum.

Also schildere ich meine Ersten Eindrück ohne Steam, was aber auch schon eine Menge ist.

Erstmal eine unstrukturierte Sammlung der Gedanken:
- In der Theorie ist die vereinfachte Installation echt schön schnell. Es soll halt nur funktionieren.
- Der nicht mitgelieferte/eingebaute Bluetooth-Empfänger ist für mich völlig unverständlich.
- Ich habe keinen Riesenkopf (den letzten Hut habe ich vor gut 20 Jahren gekauf, Größe 54. Heute würde ich auf Hutgröße 56/57 tippen, das entspricht Größe M, nicht einma L, geschweige denn XL), aber theoretisch könnte ich die Brille auf der größten Stufe tragen. Für einen festen Sitz muss ich nur zwei Stufen enger stellen. Was machen Menschen mit einem größeren Kopf?
- Ich besitze auch keine sehr große Brille, aber mit ist das Tragen der VR-Brille schon etwas unangenehmer.
- Das Kabel für den Kopfhörer erscheint mir sehr kurz. Wenn ich mein Superlux daran schließe habe ich Angst, das dieses einen baldigen Kabelbruch erleidet.
- Das Kliffhaus ist eine schöne Idee, die aber noch ausbaufähig wäre - selbst wenn es nur der Ausgangspunkt sein soll.
- Bild wird zum Rand hin unscharf, ebenso leidet das gesamte Bild, wenn man nicht genau durch die Mitte der Linsen schaut - was machen Menschen mit größerem oder kleinerem Abstand zwischen den Augen?
- gefühlt (oder neuhochdeutsch postfaktisch) liegt das FOV nicht bei 110° sondern eher bei 95°.

+ Das Gewicht der VR-Brille merke ich kaum.
+ Der Schaumstoff fühlt sich gut an, schließt bei mir aber nicht vollständig gegen das Umgebungslicht ab, selbst ohne Brille. Stört mich aber nicht, da der Lichteinfall nur minimal ist.  Ich habe aber auch schon festgestellt, das dies bischen Licht störend sein kann, nämlich dann, wenn es auf die Linse fällt, sprich, die Lichtquelle befindet sich dann hinter einem
+ das Hochklappen des Visors sorgt dafür, das die Bewegungen und Eingaben der Motion Controller ignoriert werden.
+ Die Fresnell-Linsen leisten eine sehr gute Arbeit. Selbst als Kurzsichter, der sonst jeden kleinsten Fussel auf der Brille wahrnimmt, erkenne ich die einzelnen Ringe nicht. Eine richtige Linse, die die Brechkraft hätte, die nötige Kurzsichtigkeit für jeden herzustellen (schließlich ist der Bildschirm nur wenige Zentimeter vor dem Auge), wäre zu dick und zu schwer, von daher sind Fresnell-Linsen schon eine vernünftige Wahl, aber die Bildqualität leidet immer etwas unter der Geometrie der Linse.
+ Die LCDs wirken auf die Farben nicht so ausgewaschen wie befürchtet. Im Vergleich zum Samsung C32HG70, der hier vor mir steht, läßt die Farbbrillanz aber schon etwas nach.
+ Das Headtracking funktioniert tadellos, Bewegungen werden Eins-zu-Eins umgesetzt und ohne bemerkbare Verzögerung.
+ Das Tracking der Motion Controller kann ich ebenfalls nicht bemängeln. In einigen Berichten heißt es, sie würden leicht zittern, besonders dann, wenn man sie außerhalb des Erfassungsbereichs der beiden Kameras hält. Das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Es scheint hingegen wichtig zu sein, das die Controller direkte und freie Sicht auf den Bluetooth-Empfänger haben, ist dies nicht der Fall, bewegen sie sich im virtuellen Raum abgehackt.
+ Die Kombination mit Spracheingabe gefällt mir ebenso sehr gut, selbst ungelernt erkennt Cortana etwa 95% aller erteilten Befehle, die zudem recht intuitiv sind. ich habe es einfach mal mit "Scroll runter" oder "Bild hoch" versucht und das wird alles umgesetzt.
+ die Bewegung per Teleportation im Kliffhaus gefällt mir sehr gut. Durch drehen des Thumbstick vor dem Loslassen kann man vor der Teleportation die Richtung bestimmen, in die man nach der Teleportation gucken möchte  Erinnert mich irgendwie an Klassiker wie Zork (Nemesis oder Der Großinquisitor, wenn VR da nicht mal ein Grund für eine Fortsetzung wären, dann weiß ich auch nicht)

# Ich habe noch keine Idee, wie ich Screenshots machen soll, denn der Desktop zeigt immer nur das Mxed Reality Portal, während man in der Brille das Kliffhaus sieht
# Auch wenn SteamVR noch rumzickt, es wird deutlich, das VR noch nicht so funktioniert, als wenn man einen zweiten Monitor anschließt. An dieser Stelle wundere ich mich über die Art, wie VR realisiert wird.
Vielleicht liege ich mit meinen Gedanken ja völlig daneben, aber ein großer Unterschied zum klassischen Monitor besteht ja nicht.

Nehmen wir eine beliebige Spielumgebung an, jede Menge Polygone, darauf Texturen, rasterisierte Beleuchtung (ja, kommt langsam aus der Mode): Eine eben Wiese, ein Stein im Vordergrund, ein Baum dahinter, im Hintergrund Berge. Und das gleiche links und rechts neben uns und hinter uns. Dann entscheidet die Grafikkarte bzw deren Treiber doch erstmal, was überhaupt zu sehen ist, alles andere wird verworfen und damit dann auch nicht gerendert. Ändert sich daran viel mit VR-Brille? Eigentlich nicht. Stein, Baum, Wiese, Berge und Wolken vor uns werden auch für einen Monitor erstmal vollständig in 3D, das heißt mit Tiefeninformation gerendert. Diese 3D-Umgebung wird nun halt nur nicht einmal ausgegeben, sondern zweimal, einem mit einer Perspektive etwa 3cm weiter links (verglichen zum Point of View des Monitors) und einmal etwa 3cm weiter rechts. Die Unterschiede sind minimal, der zusätzliche Rechenaufwand offensichtlich leicht zu bewältigen (WMR soll ab einer GeForce 1060 flüssig laufen). Rein theoretisch könnte als jedes Spiel VR-fähig sein - der Grafikkartentreiber muss es eben nur können.

Und hier fängt aus meiner Sicht die Kruz an: Es fehlt ein Standard, mit dem jetzt die Bilder (statt das Bild zum Monitor) zur VR-Brille übermittelt wird. Hier funktioniert WMR offensichtlich anders als eine HTC Vive, wie sonst könnte man erklären, das "Windows Mixed Reality for SteamVR" eigentlich nichts anderes ist als ein gerade mal 1MB großer Treiber? Gestartet wird dann nämlich auch mit WMR-Brille SteamVR, welches eigentlich, und das sieht man auch in jedem einzelnem Mneüpunkt von SteamVR, nur mit der HTC Vive umzugehen weiß?

In der Praxis sieht es derzeit so aus, das die WMR-Brillen zwingend an den Grafikadapter angeschlossen werden müssen, an dem auch der primäre Monitor hängt. Eine wichtige Info für alle Freunde mehrerer Grafikkarten.
Und es ist auch immernoch zwingend ein Monitor nötig. Warum?
Über einen entsprechenden Standard würde sich die VR-Brille genauso identifizieren, wie es jeder Monitor macht: mit maximaler Auflösung, Bildwiederholungsrate, oder HDR oder nicht. Und in diesem Fall eben als Doppelmonitor. Dabei erwartet man dann ja noch nicht mal unbedingt, das damit auch sofort automatisch Headtracking oder Motioncontroller mit erkannt und umgesetzt werden. Dafür bleibt der USB-Anschluss der VR-Brille.

# Apropos Anschluss:
Das Kabel klingt mit 4 Metern erstmal sehr lang. In der Praxis geht aber schon mal mindestens ein halber Meter ab, um hinterm PC hervorzu kommen. Leicht ist das Kabel nicht und sogar erstaunlich unflexible - was wohl aber auch nötig ist, um HDMI und USB gleichzeig zu übertragen.
Tipp an dieser Stelle: Kabel vom Kopf über die Schulter und hinterm Rücken zum Hosenbund führen und hier einmal den Gürtel - so man denn einen trägt - mit drüber. Auf diese Weise reißt man das Kabel nicht mit in die Höhe, wenn man mit dem Motion Controllern wild am rumfuchteln ist. dabei ruhig hinterm Rück ein wenig  Spiel für das Kabel lassen, so das es nicht gleich zerrt, wenn man den Kopf bewegt.

Zurück zum Standard:
In den NVidia Systemsteuerungen gibt es bereits einen Bereich für stereoskopisches Sehen - allerdings nur für ausgesuchte Brillen, die allesamt noch auf rot-grün Filter oder Shutter-Mechaniken basieren. Hier wäre doch ein schöner Ansatz. In Anbetracht der tatsache aber, das NVidia gerne den proprietären Weg wählt, bleibt es wohl an anderen, hier einen Standard zu entwickeln und zu etablieren, allen vorran die Kommissionen für HDMI und DisplayPort, denn hier lauert die nächste Falle: Die WMR-Brillen kommen mit HDMI-Anschluss, das heißt der primäre Monitor darf diesen einen Anschluss an der Grafikkarte nicht belegen.

# Schlussendlich der Preis:
Sollte es wirklich irgendwann möglich sein, eine VR-Brille als Monitor-Ersatz zu verwenden, dann wird diese Möglichkeit erst dann interessant und VR damit zum erfolgreichen Durchbruch verholfen, wenn da preislich kein Unterschied mehr besteht.
Die WMR-Brillen soll es auch ohne Motion Controller geben. Angekündigt waren sie dann mit 249 €. Zur Zeit gibt es entsprechende Angebote aber noch nicht, immer nur im Bundle mit 2 Motion Controllern (je wohl 119 €), damit spart man im Bundle für 449€ zwar, da man die Brille selbst aber auch mit Tastatur und Maus und jedem anderen beliebigen Controller (Joystick, Gampad) nutzen kann (zur Not zusätzlich mit Sprachsteuerung), sind 249 € definitv interessant. Keine Ahnung, ob das auch für professionelle CAD/CAM-Anwender gilt, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, das selbst meine 60jährige Mutter ab 199€ abwärts die Erfahrung erleben wollen würde, in der man zB durch Machu Pichu (ebenfalls im Windows Store erhältlich)  wandern kann oder Museen busuchen kann, zu denen man sonst nie kommt.

# Persönliches Fazit
Bereu ich den Kauf? Nein. Als Enthusiast muss ich das aber auch sagen/schreiben.
Lohnt der Kauf aktuell? Wenn Steam denn endlich mitmacht: Ja. Bisher eher: Naja. Für ein "Nein" ist das "Wow"-Gefühl dann doch zu groß.
Ich setze auf die Zukunft und hoffe, irgendwann in Star Citizen zB im Cockpit zu sitzen und mich frei umsehen zu können.
Bis dahin hoffe ich, das ich ARK mit VR zum Laufen bekomme, oder eben andere Steam-Spiele wie Portal 2...ach nee, The Lab heißt das hier ja, oder The Thalos Principle VR.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (17. November 2017)

*AW: Lenovo Explorer - Windows Mixed Reality: Unboxing, Setup und erste Eindrücke*

_*5. Update vom Sonntag 19.11.2017
*_
Nach einem Firmware-Update (kommt bequem über Windows Update) am Samstag und 2 Updates für das Mixed-Reality-Portal (überraschenderweise ebenfalls über Windows Update und nicht den Windows 10 Store) laufen Steam-Spiele jetzt zumindest teilweise.
Erfolgreich getestet hab ich bereits "War Thunder" und "The Lab".
"Ark" hingegen scheint mit der WMR-Brille noch nichts anfangen zu können.

An dieser Stelle werde ich eine Liste mit funktionierenden Spielen erstellen und versuchen die auch aktuell zu halten, eventuell folgen im Thread Anleitungen, wenn man bei Spielen etwas besonders beachten oder einstellen muss.

The Lab
WarThunder

Alle Windows 10 Store VR-Apps laufen problemlos. Ich hätte hier aber auch nichts anderes erwartet.


----------



## taks (17. November 2017)

*AW: Lenovo Explorer - Windows Mixed Reality: Unboxing, Setup und erste Eindrücke*

Es heisst Leno*v*o


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (17. November 2017)

*AW: Lenovo Explorer - Windows Mixed Reality: Unboxing, Setup und erste Eindrücke*

Danke, es ist noch zu früh. Ich sollte erst den Kaffee austrinken 
Nur die Überschrift Deines Beitrag müsstest Du selbst editieren


----------



## Gamer090 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Lenovo Explorer - Windows Mixed Reality: Unboxing, Setup und erste Eindrücke*

Sehr gutes Unboxing  Auch ich bin Brillenträger und habe mich schon gefragt ob es nicht drückt, muss es wohl mal ausprobieren. Kaufen werde ich es mir vorerst trotzdem nicht, mein 4K Bildschirm reicht mir erstmal  Die Brillen müssen günstiger werden damit sie für mich interessant sind und ich über den Kauf nachdenke.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (17. November 2017)

*AW: Lenovo Explorer - Windows Mixed Reality: Unboxing, Setup und erste Eindrücke*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Sehr gutes Unboxing  Auch ich bin Brillenträger und habe mich schon gefragt ob es nicht drückt, muss es wohl mal ausprobieren. Kaufen werde ich es mir vorerst trotzdem nicht, mein 4K Bildschirm reicht mir erstmal  Die Brillen müssen günstiger werden damit sie für mich interessant sind und ich über den Kauf nachdenke.


Danke. Ich sitze hier auch vor 4k, sogar mit "HDR" *hust* und sehe VR eher als Alternative. Die Vorstellung bei ARK einem Rex mit einem Speer gegenüber zu sehen müsste in 3D noch beeindruckender sein als so. 
Oder aber - und wer kennt das nicht? - bei Autorenn- oder Flugspielen: "Das schaff ich noch, da paß ich durch!". Ja, denkste, Breite, Höhe, Tiefe falsch eingeschätzt, Crash. 
Aber ja, ich kann dich verstehen.

Ich denke, einen echten Durchbruch erleben wir erst, wenn auch die Mobilität gegeben ist, also kabellos, eventuell auch für unterwegs, also dass das Smartphone die VR-Brille füttert (rein theoretisch müßten die beiden Kameras der WMR-Brillen ja jetzt auch schon die Umgebung einblenden können, so dass man mehr AR als VR erleben könnte).


----------



## Gamer090 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Lenovo Explorer - Windows Mixed Reality: Unboxing, Setup und erste Eindrücke*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Danke. Ich sitze hier auch vor 4k, sogar mit "HDR" *hust* und sehe VR eher als Alternative. Die Vorstellung bei ARK einem Rex mit einem Speer gegenüber zu sehen müsste in 3D noch beeindruckender sein als so.
> Oder aber - und wer kennt das nicht? - bei Autorenn- oder Flugspielen: "Das schaff ich noch, da paß ich durch!". Ja, denkste, Breite, Höhe, Tiefe falsch eingeschätzt, Crash.
> Aber ja, ich kann dich verstehen.
> 
> Ich denke, einen echten Durchbruch erleben wir erst, wenn auch die Mobilität gegeben ist, also kabellos, eventuell auch für unterwegs, also dass das Smartphone die VR-Brille füttert (rein theoretisch müßten die beiden Kameras der WMR-Brillen ja jetzt auch schon die Umgebung einblenden können, so dass man mehr AR als VR erleben könnte).



Dann warte einfach auf die HoloLens  Ich warte auch schon lange auf die und bis jetzt gibt es nur die Entwicklerversion, wird von mir getestet sobald eine Endkundenversion verfügbar ist.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (20. November 2017)

*AW: Lenovo Explorer - Windows Mixed Reality: Unboxing, Setup und erste Eindrücke*

Update mit Beitrag 4 enthält jetzt eine Liste lauffähiger/unterstützer Spiele.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (20. November 2017)

*AW: Lenovo Explorer - Windows Mixed Reality: Unboxing, Setup und erste Eindrücke*

Kannst du ein paar Zeilen zur Spielbarkeit von War Thunder sagen?
Bisherige Headsets waren wegen der niedrigen Auflösung und damit miserablen Fernsicht ein echter Nachteil.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (20. November 2017)

*AW: Lenovo Explorer - Windows Mixed Reality: Unboxing, Setup und erste Eindrücke*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Kannst du ein paar Zeilen zur Spielbarkeit von War Thunder sagen?
> Bisherige Headsets waren wegen der niedrigen Auflösung und damit miserablen Fernsicht ein echter Nachteil.


So, hab mich gerade nochmal an War Thunder gesetzt.
Die Fernsicht ist dann wohl immer noch miserabel, sämtliche Schriften des HUDs unscharf.

Erst ab weniger als 1km Entfernung bekommt das Flugzeug/Ziel deutliche Konturen und erst bei weniger als 300m bekommt man Texturen und Farben deutlich zu sehen. Vorher geht das im "Pixelbrei" verloren, wobei Pixelbrei wohl doch etwas übertrieben ist.

Obendrein ist mir jetzt nach ein paar Luftkämpfen schwindelig und übel, keine Ahnung, ob sich das mit der Zeit legt oder ob ich noch etwas anders einstellen muss. Aber "flaue" Gefühl im magen, das man auch nach eine Runde in der Achterbahn kennt, gibt zumindest teilweise auch eine gewisse realitätsnähe wieder 
Ich weiß immer noch nicht, wie ich Screenshots machen soll. SteamVR läßt es zu, das man über die "Bildausgabe" bzw den "Composer" auch auf dem monitor sieht, was man in der VR-Brille gerade erlebt (eine Möglichkeit, die WMR zur Zeit noch fehlt, dort sieht man die ganze Zeit das Mixed Reality Portal, ein Fenster mit einer verwaschenen/verschwommen Ansicht des Kliffhaus). Allerdings kann man vom Composer offenslicht nicht einfach per "Druck" einen Screenshot machen.

Auffällig ist bei War Thunder für mich: Ich sitze nicht im Flugzeug, sondern schwebe einen guten Meter über dem Pilotensitz. Blöd bei nicht offenen Flugzeugen. Gut möglich, das auch daher ein Teil des Übelkeitsgefühls kommt. Wie ich diesen Offset ändere? Keine Ahnung. Bei der Präsentation der Occulus Rift bei "Stahl auf der Heide" wurde für jeden neuen Spieler das Headset neu zentriert, und auf dem Monitor konnte man sehen, das die Perspektive mit der des Piloten übereinstimmt. Diese Zentrierung finde ich so in War Thunder nicht, es muss eine Funktion der Occulus Rift sein, die per Tastaturkombination aktiviert wurde. Allerdings habe ich auch im Kliffhaus das Gefühl, das die Entfernung zum Fussboden nicht ganz stimmt.

Weiterhin fällt mir auf: Die Menüs erscheinen immer dort, wo man gerade hinguckt. Das bedeutet: sitzt man gerade vorm Schreibtisch und startet War Thunder, ist der Hangar genau vor einem. Schaut man gerade zur Seite, wenn sich die Warteschlange öffent, so ist diese Seite mit einem mal vorne. Und das bleibt dann auch so, wenn das Match startet.

Ein letzter Punkt: Im Spiel selbst hatte ich gerade das Gefühl, entgegen meiner vorherigen Aussage, dass das FOV doch eher 110 ° als 95° beträgt. Ich weiß aber immer noch nicht, wie ich das nachmessen könnte. Ein Freund, der die Occulus Rift nutzt, hat ebenfalls das Gefühl, dass das FOV bei der Lenovo Explorer größer sei.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (20. November 2017)

*AW: Lenovo Explorer - Windows Mixed Reality: Unboxing, Setup und erste Eindrücke*

Das FOV nachzumessen ist leider kaum möglich, zumal es auch vom Abstand zwischen Auge und Linse abhängt. Mit der korrekten Zusammenarbeit zwischen War Thunder und Headset hatte ich, allerdings vor Jahren mit dem Rift DK2, auch Probleme. Das Spiel kann zwar vieles selbst, aber arbeitete zumindest damals schlecht mit den Treibern zusammen. Im Zweifel sollte man das Problem einfach physisch umgehen: Stuhl tiefer einstellen und/oder Headset bei der Kalibrierung höher halten.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (20. November 2017)

*AW: Lenovo Explorer - Windows Mixed Reality: Unboxing, Setup und erste Eindrücke*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Das FOV nachzumessen ist leider kaum möglich, zumal es auch vom Abstand zwischen Auge und Linse abhängt. Mit der korrekten Zusammenarbeit zwischen War Thunder und Headset hatte ich, allerdings vor Jahren mit dem Rift DK2, auch Probleme. Das Spiel kann zwar vieles selbst, aber arbeitete zumindest damals schlecht mit den Treibern zusammen. Im Zweifel sollte man das Problem einfach physisch umgehen: Stuhl tiefer einstellen und/oder Headset bei der Kalibrierung höher halten.


Eine nachträgliche Kalibrierung habe ich bisher nicht gefunden. Ich würde aber auch erwarten, das dies eigentlich nicht nötig ist: Die beiden Kameras haben zwar einen leicht divergierenden (auseinandergehenden) Blick, um einen größeren Raumbereich abdecken zu können, ich gehe aber davon aus, das sich die abgedeckten Bereiche überschneiden und damit könnte man über Triangulation errechnen, wie weit Gegenstände entfernt sind. Über die Kopfhaltung/lage bekommt man dann heraus, wann der Nutzer nach unten blickt und damit dann auch die Entfernung zum Boden. Aber vielleicht denke ich da auch zu weit...


----------



## Menion (20. November 2017)

*AW: Lenovo Explorer - Windows Mixed Reality: Unboxing, Setup und erste Eindrücke*

Aus Neugier, ist in jeder Art von "War Thunder"-like Games (WoT, andere Sims) das Problem gegeben das alles wie Pixelbrei auf Entfernung ausschaut?

----

Edit:

Das es nicht 4K Scharf ist erwarte ich nicht, vllt sollte ich auch einmal in den bahnhofsnahen Jupiter


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (20. November 2017)

*AW: Lenovo Explorer - Windows Mixed Reality: Unboxing, Setup und erste Eindrücke*



Menion schrieb:


> Aus Neugier, ist in jeder Art von "War Thunder"-like Games (WoT, andere Sims) das Problem gegeben das alles wie Pixelbrei auf Entfernung ausschaut?
> 
> ----
> 
> ...


Ich wüßte nicht, wie man bei WoT VR aktiviert, oder bei WoWP oder WoWS.
4K-Monitore haben eine Auflösung von 2560x1440 - die WMR-Brillen sollten mindestens 1440x1440 haben, damit sollte eigenlich die Auflösung nur in der Horizontalen anders sein. Eben 1:1 und nicht 16:9.
Prinzpiell also kein Grund für Pixelbrei, sondern es sollte schon 4k-scharf sein.
Allerdinngs ist das Display näher am Auge, dazu kommt die Linse, die eine starke sammelnde Wirkung hat (um künstlich kurzsichtig zu machen, so dass man das Display wenige Zentimeter vor dem Auge scharf erkennen kann), was wiederum auch eine vergrößernde Wirkung hat. Das würde dann zumindest erklären, warum man ein "Fliegengittereffekt" hat - auch wenn mir der noch nicht aufgefallen ist. Bleibt nur die Geometrie der Linse - eben Fresnell, mit allen optischen Nachteilen, also Verlust an Bildqualität - die wohl hauptverantwortlich für den "Pixelbrei" ist.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (21. November 2017)

*AW: Lenovo Explorer - Windows Mixed Reality: Unboxing, Setup und erste Eindrücke*



Menion schrieb:


> Aus Neugier, ist in jeder Art von "War Thunder"-like Games (WoT, andere Sims) das Problem gegeben das alles wie Pixelbrei auf Entfernung ausschaut?



Die niedrige Auflösung gilt natürlich für alle Inhalte – Vive und Rift haben in etwa die Pixeldichte eines 24-Zoll-FullHD-Monitors aus 13 cm Entfernung. Oder eines Game Boys der ersten Generation. Es hängt aber vom Spielinhalt ab, wie sehr das stört. In Rennspielen mit 10 bis 50 m relevanten Sichtbereich reduziert es nur die Grafikqualität, vielen VR-Fans ist die Immersion aber viel wichtiger. World of Tanks würde von Immersion und Rundumsicht vermutlich kaum profitieren, sollte aber noch spielbar sein – zumindest zu meiner aktiven Zeit fanden Kämpfe oft auf 150 bis 300 m Entfernung statt und die maximale Sichtweite lag bei 500 m. Das ist in War Thunder noch Nahkampf, Panzergefechte gehen zum Teil über 1,5 km und im Luftkampf sollte man auf 4-6 km entfernte Feine reagieren. Dafür sind die bisherigen HMDs nicht fein genug.


----------

